# Custom GR Research LS-9, LS-C and LS-C Stand for home theater



## rms8 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, it's been a long time coming but they are up and running.

I'd like to thank Danny for such and awesome speaker design.

I would like to thank Ruben for a work of art. They are simply gorgeous. Oh, and HEAVY. His attention to every detail makes these truly beautiful speakers.

They sound absolutely amazing. They are satin black and wrapped in charcoal leatherette.



























































Here are a few pics of the home theater they are in:










































You can see many more pics of the theater room and progress here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/1751770-diy-concretebunker-rustic-dream-ht-11-scrn-11-2chnl-8x18-ibsubs-28-8kw-finished.html
It was all DIY. Definitely a labor of love.

I again want to thank Danny and Ruben!!!!

Rob


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that is an awesome theater, Rob. Really cool place to hang out. Good call employing Danny and Ruben's help.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. It's calling me....
Spectacular!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

There's nothing about your setup that isn't killer, including that room!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Holy cow that's an awesome room! It must be fun getting those speakers set up.


----------



## rms8 (Jan 29, 2009)

B- one said:


> moo cow that's an awesome room! It must be fun getting those speakers set up.



Yeah, HEAVY !!!!!

But...I placed those carpet sliders under them (the big ones) and they actually glide around pretty easily considering...


----------



## rms8 (Jan 29, 2009)

tesseract said:


> Wow, that is an awesome theater, Rob. Really cool place to hang out. Good call employing Danny and Ruben's help.





willis7469 said:


> Wow. It's calling me....
> Spectacular!





theJman said:


> There's nothing about your setup that isn't killer, including that room!





B- one said:


> moo cow that's an awesome room!


Thanks for the props!


----------

